# dump/restore 6G USB hard drive takes 7 days



## frankpeng (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,
I am using a lap top computer with 512M memory a 8 G SSD hard drive. I am dumping and restoring a 6G partition from a 320G external USB 2 hard drive to the internal SSD hard drive partition.
It has  taken 2 days to finish 21% and it says finished in 120 hours later. So it takes 7 days to finish a 6G partition dumping/restoring.
The 2  are different size and inode density. 
There is only one warning: .snap file already exists. 
Some please help me to find the problem.
What I did is:

```
cd /usr1
```
(This is the 6G partition on a 8 G SSD drive)

```
dump -L -0 -f- /usr |restore -f-
```
/usr is the current 300G partition of a 320G USB hard drive, with about 3G files on a partition which is mounted as /usr.
Now it is speeding up. But still it will take a couple of days more at lease.


----------



## frankpeng (Dec 15, 2009)

Now finished 25.33%, 104.8 hours are still needed!


----------



## Lowell (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't see a "-C" option.  That will slow you down a *lot* on a slow, serial drive like this.


----------



## fbsd1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Your laptop is problry an older one. It has USB standard 1.0 and the usbus is rated at 12Mbps. Use command `dmesg | grep usbus` to verify. Newer PC's use the 2.0 USB standard which have rate of 48Mbps.


----------



## trev (Feb 28, 2010)

Lowell said:
			
		

> I don't see a "-C" option.  That will slow you down a *lot* on a slow, serial drive like this.



 + 1


----------

